# Building without planning consequences ?



## SashaNiG (10 Aug 2018)

Just a general question really..what are the consequences of starting to build a house without planning permission. 
Cant seem to find the info anywhere, if caught building without planning , do you just stop and apply for permission or are their any other consequences for doing this ?


----------



## RedOnion (10 Aug 2018)

An example:
https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...-planning-laws-says-supreme-court-790452.html


----------



## SashaNiG (10 Aug 2018)

RedOnion said:


> An example:
> https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...-planning-laws-says-supreme-court-790452.html


That's not good lol
I was just wondering as man behind me had planning for an extension to his home and now he has demolished the whole house and has builders laying a foundation. Dont wont to be reporting people to council but kinda wondering what hes building as it might block the sunlight too my living room.


----------



## Steven Barrett (10 Aug 2018)

You are fully entitled to report this to the council. If he's knocked down his house and didn't put up a planning notice, you have no idea what he's planning to put up instead. 

In the case that Red Onion posted a link to, it was 11 years before the High Court gave their decision. That's a long time you could be living in darkness.


----------



## RedOnion (10 Aug 2018)

It's possibly worse in some cases demolishing without planning - you can be forced to restore it back to exactly the way it was. But the only case I'm aware of was a protected structure.


----------



## Monbretia (10 Aug 2018)

Pop into your local offices and ask to see a copy of the plans, you can normally view plans that are in for planning, now if there are none then you're in the right place to query it.  They will be interested anyway when you are looking for plans for a building that they don't have on record.  Then again maybe they might have them and you can have a look and see what is going on


----------



## aristotle (10 Aug 2018)

Monbretia said:


> Pop into your local offices and ask to see a copy of the plans, you can normally view plans that are in for planning, now if there are none then you're in the right place to query it.  They will be interested anyway when you are looking for plans for a building that they don't have on record.  Then again maybe they might have them and you can have a look and see what is going on



They are available online as well, just do a search e.g. "Kildare planning"


----------



## ashambles (10 Aug 2018)

It could be they're demolishing and rebuilding an identical house plus the extension. While I think they should have PP for that demolition, people get around that by leaving a wall standing. 

I don't think there's anything to be lost by trying to ask the builder what's happening?


----------



## nutty nut (11 Aug 2018)

SashaNiG said:


> That's not good lol
> I was just wondering as man behind me had planning for an extension to his home and now he has demolished the whole house and has builders laying a foundation. Dont wont to be reporting people to council but kinda wondering what hes building as it might block the sunlight too my living room.


Have you actually checked his planning file and seen what he has planning for including the actual plans?


----------

